# From the Grand Rapids Press



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2010/08/let_the_sparring_begin_wildlif.html

"As of April this year, pigs had been spotted running wild in 83 of Michigans 88 counties. People reported 280 sightings to the DNRE. The pigs have been shot, trapped and hit by cars. A total of 229 were killed as of then."

Ummmmm, did we annex some counties from Wisconsin or perhaps Canada? Last time I looked there were only 83 counties in the State of Michigan, not 88. 

I guess that these pigs are so invasive, they bring counties with them!!


----------

